# Axle Size Question



## SyNiSteR (Apr 14, 2005)

I couldn't find an answer from Google so I thought I'd turn to the experts...

I have a '05 Giant STP2 and am overhauling all of the components on the bike. I'm looking to get the Halo SAS Pro rear wheel so I can run disc brakes and don't know if the axel is 10x135 or 12x150. Thanks for the help in advance!

- John


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

And you didn't think to email the company first? Or search the Internet?

In less than 1 minute, I found that the Halo SAS Pro uses 135mm rear spacing exclusively, though you can pick from a QR axle or a nutted axle in either 10mm, 12mm, or 14mm.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

SyNiSteR said:


> I couldn't find an answer from Google


Really?!? :lol:



alexrex20 said:


> In less than 1 minute, I found that the Halo SAS Pro uses 135mm rear spacing exclusively, though you can pick from a QR axle or a nutted axle in either 10mm, 12mm, or 14mm


I congratulate you on this. You are obviously the 2nd smartest out of 3 people here, falling closely behind me :thumbsup:


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

The STP uses a 10x135.


----------



## SyNiSteR (Apr 14, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> The STP uses a 10x135.


Thank you Will!

I guess I should have phrased the question differently... I wanted to know what axel size is on my STP so I could order a compatible wheel.



alexrex20 said:


> In less than 1 minute, I found that the Halo SAS Pro uses 135mm rear spacing exclusively, though you can pick from a QR axle or a nutted axle in either 10mm, 12mm, or 14mm.


They have 12x150 here:
http://www.ride-this.com/index.php/wheels/halo-saspro-26-rear-wheel-12x150-36h-black.html


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

they only work with 12x150 with adapters. the hub itself is setup for 135mm.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Since the STP uses a 10x135... that means the STP has a 10x135 on it...

12x135 only works if it is a step-down axle - one that steps from 12mm down to 10mm.


----------

